# Rosary



## Blondeplaymate (Jul 21, 2008)

ok i didnt see a post on this maybe i missed it i dont know..

but latley ive been seeing celebriys wearing rosarys as a necklace &amp; just random people on tv.

i really like how it looks they have so many diferent kinds but some people dont like seeing others wearing it as an accessorie...but people cant judge like that you dont know why the person has it on.

I had found 2 of them that was my mother in law (she passed) &amp; i have one above my bed &amp; the other i just have put away and i would wear it out...im religious my family is big time religios were european(portugese) so we have to have jesus &amp; mary everywhere...lol....but im not gonna wear it as jewerly i want to wear it as a protection, like i have a picture of jesus in my purse &amp; i feel safe with it like gods watching me and i do have a tiny rosary my mom gave me &amp; i keep that also, you know wat i mean?? lol......i would feel kinda weird wearing it out beause i dont want other people that are religious to take it in a bad way u know... but i do have a cross necklace a sliver one that i wear all the time. soo

here are pictures of them...






















and here in these pictures my brother is wearing one my aunt had got him one. august will be a year that my brother was diagonsed with transverse myelitis!! hes only 17



just one day out of the blue he couldnt feel his feet so he went to the hospital and hospitals take forever so it kept on going up to his legs &amp; stopped at his waist thanks to some medication. so now hes paralized &amp; now were just hoping and praying that he gets to walk again hes so young full of life hes always outside playing aports &amp; all these activties &amp; now he cant do anything. so yea my aunt got that made so god could be with him.















sorry for the mis spells i type fast and hit all these buttons..lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2008)

I think if you're religious, then you have no reason to avoid wearing them, especially as you say they make you feel 'safe'.

Not sure who the first picture is but frankly he looks HOT in those beads!

I'm not even remotely religious so for me, I feel it would be making an innappropriate comment as I don't even slightly believe in any type of god - therefore, I myself wouldn't dream of wearing them.

BUT, if you wear a standard cross as an accessory then what's wrong with wearing the rosary beads? a lot of people actually use them, and take comfort from them in a spiritual sense.

Plus, as shown in these pictures, they look stylish. I say go for it.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think if you're religious, then you have no reason to avoid wearing them, especially as you say they make you feel 'safe'.
Not sure who the first picture is but frankly he looks HOT in those beads!

I'm not even remotely religious so for me, I feel it would be making an innappropriate comment as I don't even slightly believe in any type of god - therefore, I myself wouldn't dream of wearing them.

BUT, if you wear a standard cross as an accessory then what's wrong with wearing the rosary beads? a lot of people actually use them, and take comfort from them in a spiritual sense.

Plus, as shown in these pictures, they look stylish. I say go for it.

ya !! i wear a regular cross pendant so rosary wouldnt be diferent but people use it more as for praying..but i did read that people carry the rosary so that if they feel like they need to they can pray anywhere with it, i do feel safe and protected with those kinda things i grew up on that. 
and i know what you mean about not believing in god and stuff but hey everyone is diferent when it comes to religion.

and the first hottie is Portuguese soccer player Cristiano Ronaldo..lol hot hot


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 21, 2008)

It's your business, and you have your reasons for wanting to wear it. No matter what you're wearing, there will be someone who doesn't like it so don't bother worrying about what others will think and wear it if that's what you want



.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 21, 2008)

this reminds me of this odd phase my sister went through where she wore a cross and/or depending on the day a rosary necklace (were not christian so it was really bizzare). but im sure she was doing it for the ironic hipster thing (she's a hipster).


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2008)

oooh I love soccer players! he's gorgeous!

I don't see any problems wearing it if you're religious. It seems a bit inappropriate to wear one if you're not, but really, who cares when it comes down to it? if it makes you happy then I say do it. Like Tiff says, there will always be someone who doesn't like what you do or say...


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think there's a problem wearing one if your religious and in fact they look really nice but I don't agree with people who aren't religious wearing them just for the fashion aspect, I think that's a bit inappropriate. If you want to wear one then you should go ahead.





&amp; btw Christiano Ronaldo is hot!


----------



## monniej (Jul 21, 2008)

i love the idea of a rosary as jewelry. i have several crosses that i love to wear so i really don't see much difference in wearing a cross on a chain or a rosary.


----------



## amarose (Jul 22, 2008)

I personally believe that it is disrespectful, whether you are religious or not. If you are a religious person, then one should know that a rosary is strictly used for praying, it should not be worn as a fashion accessory. If you are not religious i still find it a 'slap in the face' to the Christian or Catholic religion. I used to go to a Catholic school where this became a big issue in the school, and after debating this issue for a while I realize it is disrespectful.

I completely agree that it looks 'fashionable' and overall kinda cool, but the bottom line is that it is disrespectful either way.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2008)

i am not into religion, so i wouldn't wear a cross or any other religious symbol for that matter. if it is just worn as a fashion accessory, i might find it disrespectful. however, if you are religious and find comfort in having it around your neck, go for it.


----------

